# 5TH ANNUAL SKANLESS CAR CLUB BBQ SEPTEMBER 23 2006 ∙



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

SKANLESS CAR CLUB 5TH ANNUAL BBQ WILL BE ON SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 23, 2006 AT BEARD BROOK PARK LOCATED AT 400 S.MORTON BLVD MODESTO CA. I WILL POST FLYERS SOON! FOR ALL WHO ATTENDED THE PAST BBQ'S KNOW WE WILL HAVE OUR TRADITIONAL CARNITAS AND BEER! FOR VENDERS OR ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME UP (209) 573-3510 OR [email protected].


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*YOU KNOW AZTECAS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE TO SHOW OUR SUPPORT 








BUT THIS TIME SAVE ME SOME CARNITAS  :biggrin: *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

DAMM CARNITAS :cheesy: I'M THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*T :uh: T :uh: T*


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

I usually cook between 175-200lbs of carne, maybe this time i'll have to do 300lbs!


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skanless72_@Jun 13 2006, 08:24 AM~5600141
> *SKANLESS CAR CLUB 5TH ANNUAL BBQ WILL BE ON SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 23, 2006 AT BEARD BROOK PARK LOCATED AT 400 S.MORTON BLVD MODESTO CA. I WILL POST FLYERS SOON! FOR ALL WHO ATTENDED THE PAST BBQ'S KNOW WE WILL HAVE OUR TRADITIONAL CARNITAS AND BEER! FOR VENDERS OR ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME UP (209) 573-3510 OR [email protected].
> *



Post up the flyer and you know we will be in the mix.


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

we will post up flyer some time this week


----------



## SKANLESS Y QUE (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

heres a pic of vic's cutty :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggr







in:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

im ready for carnitas and beeeer....hope we get a good turnout like last year :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

september 23 bbq


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

hell yeah


----------



## JOEY_209_63RIV (May 11, 2006)

ARE SO LO RIDERS WELKOME??


----------



## SKANLESS Y QUE (Feb 11, 2006)

ALL RIDERS ARE WELCOME.....BRING ALL THE FAMILY OUT FOR A GOOD TIME... :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

last year we went through 3 kegs... :biggrin: will see how many we go through this year!


----------



## JOEY_209_63RIV (May 11, 2006)

ORALE SEE EVERY1 OUT THERE ON THA 23


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

Here's the flyer!


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

Let's try again.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

carnales unidos will b there.


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jun 24 2006, 06:34 PM~5663092
> *carnales unidos will b there.
> *


you guys always come through


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

:biggrin: Look out for our flyer at all local shows :biggrin:


----------



## JOEY_209_63RIV (May 11, 2006)

U GUYS GOING 2 PASS OUT FLYER AT THA IMPALAS SHOW AND SHINE???


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

ya...we will be at the new style/imp. bbqand at montery passing out flyers so hopefuuly we get a good turnout


----------



## JOEY_209_63RIV (May 11, 2006)

ALLRIGHT THEN IM GET A FLYER THEN HOPE 2 SEE U AT THA BBQ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

you know im a Skanless supporter


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

NICCCCE


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: WELL BE AT MONTERY THROWING OUT FLYERS


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

will be throwing out flyers at devotions car show
:biggrin:


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Will be passing out flyers at the benefit car wash on July 23 :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 1 2006, 04:08 PM~5700150
> *you know im a Skanless supporter
> 
> 
> ...




PROVE IT BRINGS THOSE GIRL WITH U :biggrin:


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Twotonz always comes through with something


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

:biggrin: 
T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

:0 One more moth to go. Got to start getting all the preperations in order. :biggrin:


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

:thumbsup: Whats up with all the Skanless LIL members. Heres a pic from TWOTONZ :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

im ready for this years bbq... :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Cruise night setting up for september 16. Good opportunity to spread the word about the BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## SKANLESS Y QUE (Feb 11, 2006)

CANT WAIT TO GET GOOD FOOD ON MY PLATE.....TTTSSSS.. :biggrin:


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Always food on your mind :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

UCE will be attending. Always a good picnic.
 
--Tony


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Always good to see UCE represent :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for aztecas


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

some of our cars


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

at the last cruise night in MODESTO


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SKANLESS Y QUE (Feb 11, 2006)

LESS THAN A MONTH AWAY....MAKE SURE ALL YOUR RIDES ARE CLEANED UP AND READY TO ROLL...THIS IS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

im ready


----------



## LocoEdAztecas (Sep 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Carnitas and Beer :biggrin:


----------



## SKANLESS Y QUE (Feb 11, 2006)

1 MORE WEEK TO GO....ITS GOING TO BE BADASSS.....


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

:biggrin: New Skanless prospect ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Aug 31 2006, 05:24 PM~6082056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This Saturday coming up!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

make sure you guys get plenty of pics for me homies, ill be out of town that weekend and i wish i could be there.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

:biggrin: I have put together the crew for the bbq here is a pic :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

3 KEGGER THIS YEAR ..LETS BEAT OUR RECORD LETS DO 4 :biggrin:


----------



## SKANLESS Y QUE (Feb 11, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm......SOUNDS GOOD TO ME


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

:dunno:* Is there going to be soda or just beer* :dunno:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

New Page


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

I'll be at the Lathrop show but if i get a chance i wanna roll out to this too !


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

cant beat free carnitas and BEER!!!.....but hope you can make it


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

BEER............Fuck it i'm there !


----------



## SKANLESS Y QUE (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Sep 19 2006, 05:28 PM~6205566
> *:dunno: Is there going to be soda or just beer :dunno:
> *



THERE WILL BE EVERYTHING...SODA, BEER, WATER, CARNITAS...MMMM..NICE COMBINATION.... :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKANLESS Y QUE_@Sep 20 2006, 08:28 AM~6210189
> *THERE WILL BE EVERYTHING...SODA, BEER, WATER, CARNITAS...MMMM..NICE COMBINATION.... :biggrin:
> *


*orale sounds like a olan see you all there*


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

i want beer then carnitas then more beer :biggrin:


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

ill b there ill tell all tha family 2 get there cars n bikes redy :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: im driveing tho gota stay sober :angry: 
weres tha laktrop cho


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 1 2006, 05:08 PM~5700150
> *you know im a Skanless supporter
> 
> 
> ...



that astro iz fucn hard i go a 9  :biggrin:  :cheesy: :0 1 it will b out there


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Almost time for some good grubbin. Is it koo if i bring my puppy*


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

see you tomarow


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks Skanless .good food, free beer. see u guys next year


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

ILL HAVE PICS UP TOMARROW


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Just wanted to say thanx from all The Aztecas that came thru. The carnitas were great had a great time once again thanx from the Aztecas CC see you guys out there and for sure well be out there again next year[/FONT]*


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

yeah it was great and the hangover the next day was even better :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

so where the pics at homies???


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 24 2006, 07:49 PM~6236639
> *so where the pics at homies???
> *


post your rides forum


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

thanks to everybody that came out ,...


----------

